
The Thermodynamics Behind the Mac Pro - tosh
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/a30170910/apple-mac-pro/
======
Synaesthesia
The Mac Pro is grossly overpriced, thought this piece captured it well.
[https://pilky.me/the-mac-pro/](https://pilky.me/the-mac-pro/)

It’s also timed poorly because right now Ryzen is the hot new CPU, and much
cheaper too! Apple are missing out, and unlike the author I think making a
Ryzen Mac would be easy for Apple, Mac OS already runs on them (hackintosh).

~~~
tonyedgecombe
What does that have to do with the article or its subject?

------
chendragon
I wonder what the server/rack version of this will look like inside. I'm
guessing fairly similar.

It's interesting to see desktop machines move back to the BTX model of thermal
design, with the CPU fan attached to the case at the front and positively
pressurizing the case.

In my opinion this is how more or less ATX should have been designed, with a
wind-tunnel concept, and standardized CPU cooler position.

------
kv85s
"For the Pro computer, that new case design helps the new Pro get “about 20
percent more airflow” compared to the Power Mac G5 that precedes it."

I lost any respect for the writer with that sentence.

~~~
dang
" _Please don 't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

